# HF Wrestling Additional Rules (Streaming/Politics/etc)



## ColePens

The FAQ for HFBoards has been updated with a new section pertaining to Copyright Infringements. Please see here for more information regarding this: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_usage#faq_copyright_infringement

Site rules has also been updated:



> 7) Copyrighted Material: Generally you can assume that anything you find online is copyrighted. We prefer you post a synopsis in your own words and the link to the article. It's permissible to quote up to 20 lines of text and you must provide commentary. Links posted with no description (or an inaccurate one) may be removed at the moderators' discretion. DO NOT POST ENTIRE ARTICLES. If you have a question about copyrights see Brad Templeton's 10 Big Myths about copyright explained. *Posting and soliciting links to illegal streams is prohibited. *




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_forum_rules

One major change as a result of this - links to illegal streams may not be posted. The forums may not be used to solicit links to streams - *no posting or soliciting streams for games is permitted!*

That means no posting links to third party streams of NHL games, Wrestling PPV's, UFC PPV's, and no asking for stream links, even if asked to have a link sent to you via PM, in any topic on HFBoards.

I know that this will likely result in a few ruffled feathers, note that this is a result of possible legal action against various sites due to DMCA takedown notices. While you may think that such an event is unlikely, please note that the NFL just recently took down Deadspin's and Bleacher Report's official Twitter accounts by using the DMCA.

Thanks, and all the best.


----------



## ColePens

*In addition to the post above, we have to start posting sources with our rumors. Whether it's a link or just a source of the material in general. We are really slacking on doing that.

Please also note - Forbes posts "articles" by just about anyone. They aren't Forbes writers. Anyone can post them. They are not reliable in any way.*


----------



## ColePens

*Because it's time for another addition:

Sportskeeda, PWTimes, The Dirty Sheets, Bill Bahtti are not legitimate sources and make up news to get hits for their websites and podcast. The three names listed before "Bill Bahtti" are all run by the man himself. Don't put their stuff here.*


----------



## ColePens

*Please Read - Re: Politics*

There will be a lot tighter of a watch on political talk. I just want to let everyone know up front because this thread is pretty heavy on politics. IMO - good riddance, it's toxic and too many people refuse to discuss it with rationale thought process and acceptance. As always - please keep this board awesome. If you want to have group private messages on politics - have at it. Just keep it out of the board.

How it pertains to WWE/SA - those obviously can be discussed as it directly relates to the product. However let's make sure we keep it in that bubble and not venture to a political discussion.


----------

